# The list goes on.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've said before that this 5-series is the worst car I've ever owned and the list just goes on.

Wanted to get some new winter tyres for the rears so ordered them and duly waited for them to arrive and be fitted. Trundled down to the garage to get them on and when the old ones came off, they were virtually through the rubber on the inside shoulders.










So then I need to get a 4 wheel alignment done.

In the meantime however, the warning light for the rear pads came on. As they were fitted at Kwik Fit, they do free replacements. So took it back there only to find that the pads looked fine, but the discs were getting near the limit. So that was £195. But, fair play, that's a wear and tear item so ...

Got the car back and the warning light was still on. Took it back to Kwik Fit and they couldn't clear it - even with a laptop plugged in.

As the car was going in to the independent, I said leave it, they'll know what they're doing. But while the car was plugged in at Kwik Fit, all the lights and stuff were on and the battery went flat in about 10 minutes. Not good. They gave it a quick charge, and it was fine for the next couple of days.

Anyway, the wheels were massively out, so the independent garage sorted that out and looked at the warning light for the pads. The pads were replaced, so something was obviously not right elsewhere. They couldn't clear it either, and investigated further. Turns out it was a faulty sensor, so then THAT needed replacing.

And then when I picked up the car this morning, it woudn't start as the battery is flat.

So now it probably needs a new battery too.

It's just never ending.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you think you've just got a lemon?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Totally and utterly.

It is without doubt, the worst car I've ever had.

We bought it when it was 2 years' old and it was more expensive than our TT which we bought new. We figured that spending the extra cash would get us a car that would need nothing doing to it.

How wrong can you be?

Our old A4 Avant which cost less than half the price and had 70,000 miles on it when we bought it and 120,000 miles on it when we sold it was pretty much faultless.

:?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I will assume when it comes time to sell you won't be advertising it on here :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> I will assume when it comes time to sell you won't be advertising it on here :lol:


The reality is, the next owner will probably have a fault-free car. Pretty much everything that can go wrong with it has gone wrong so by the time we sell it, there'll be nothing left to go wrong. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is bad luck, although a forum member and friend of mine has recently bought an S reg 4.V8 Twin Supercharged Jag XJ8 for £2500 (propa crack rock gangsta motor) in black with tinted windows and a cream leather interior.

I was very envious of the 370BHP and just how cool it looks, that is until Sunday when one of the head gaskets went and the independent garage is quoting £2500 to do the necessary work, apparently it needs timing chains etc etc [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

At £2500 it was a cheap car, at £5000 it is an expensive car. He has had it less than 1 week.

Charlie


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Still got the swirl flaps in?

If so I'd get them out ASAP


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What the hell are swirl flaps?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sell it to Hark LOL

did you have a 4 wheel alignment done, if so what was done and cost, as i have odd tyre wear on mine too

as for battery, remember to check the IBS, intelligent battery sensor think there might be an indicator there or the battery. if either needs replacing or should i say battery make sure it's coded correctly otherwise this could cause issues.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Kell said:


> What the hell are swirl flaps?


http://www.pmwltd.co.uk/swirl_flaps.pdf

the e61 are sensitive motors from what i gather, even battery needs coding in. i can only imagine what kwik fit has done has adverse effect on something causing issues to the battery


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Have a look on bmwland, known weakness in later BMW diesels. Having a flap break will wreck the top end minimum.

Cheap and easy to remove


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Am just being daft or are pictures 5 and 6 in that PDF exactly the same?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

p1tse said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell are swirl flaps?
> ...


The battery coding isn't actually required, although dealers have spread a lot of misinformation about it. After a lot of investigating, it seems that all it does is register that it's been changed so the service schedule info on the iDrive is vaguely accurate.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Kell, Same thing, slightly different angle!

5er M-Sport tyres always wear the inner shoulder out first, its a function of the suspension geometry.

On my 520, which I had from new, the first 6 months were fraught with issues, the next 42 months passed without a problem. I did sell at 4 years old though because I knew that any problems would enevitably be expensive. In addition, the basic running costs, fuel and tax excepted, were high. Tyres were lasting 15-20k miles at £200 a corner, brakes, discs and pads all round, replaced at 36k miles. Free servicing until 5 years was ending... But I do regret selling it because it was comfy with great handling. The Merc that replaced it cost £1k more and, in-gear acceleration excepted, is worse in every department!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Oh, that is a bit poor!
Definitely get the swirl flaps out. Battery may be ok, sure Halfrauds can't cock up a load test.
That type wear looks marginally better than the TT's though!
Are you approaching new DPF yet? I hear that's often due about 120k miles and is £££.
Hope that's it for a bit for you now.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Some way off that yet. we're at 80k.


----------

